# What is this world coming to????



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*.*

...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

still, biking is a better choice than all night parties and flashing your hoo hoo at the paparazzi


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

now that's the spirit.. she needs some SPDs and a helmet for sure


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

formica said:


> still, biking is a better choice than all night parties and flashing your hoo hoo at the paparazzi


LOL! thanks for the laugh.

who knows - maybe she become a poster on this forum.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

What a waste of a good set of Fox forks. As far a a helmet, no worries there. Can't hurt what you don't have.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Faybie77 said:


> It looks like we all have some competition...
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/photogallery/index.jsp?uuid=58d2111c-f9db-4ea2-9178-4e3018157efa
> :eekster:


nice reflectors. 

rt


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> As far a a helmet, no worries there. Can't hurt what you don't have.


True, but it wouldn't hurt to turn out the lights 'cause no one's home!


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, that's my bike, get off!!!


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I like the bike also. Have checked it out at the LBS a few times  Not gonna get one (don't need it), but I wish that would've been an option when I got my Stumpy! Mine was black/pink, but I added all the pink. 

She definitely needs a helmet and some bike appropriate clothing!


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

That's HOT!


----------



## cdn_chick (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL...thanks for such a great laugh!

Besides the obvious lack of helmet and attire but carrying a purse out riding too! Such a poser! Oh well maybe she's trying to get buff before entering the slammer....eek:


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Someone please post the photo in the thread, I can't view it!

Thanks


----------



## CSPRINGS (Feb 11, 2004)

*Hot?...not!!*

Just another picture of someone who ownes a decent bike but would be equally served with a used Pacific from Target. Now on the otherhand if someone were to say...make another ex-con CEO ( I stole your craft methods) crafts dish rag do it all at a home lady lay down and another hollywood premie were to say bunny hop over the first person and land a bit short...NOW THAT WOULD BE HOT !

CS
PEACE


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

athalliah said:


> Someone please post the photo in the thread, I can't view it!


Not working for me either... multiple browsers just show a blank spot where a picture should be.


----------



## CSPRINGS (Feb 11, 2004)

*the pic is of...*

..a girl pushing a bike. That's all it is.... those of you who own a TV might recognize her.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

There is a thread on this in another forum too... 

I want the celebs to keep riding shiny new high dollar rigs lest they start riding vintage bikes and make them look fashionable and cool and drive up their prices.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

CSPRINGS said:


> ..a girl pushing a bike. That's all it is.... those of you who own a TV might recognize her.


nope, it was Paris Hilton ON a bike, no helmet.


----------



## aka bubba (Jul 12, 2006)

.....


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Faybie77 said:


> It looks like we all have some competition...


Come on... some skinny skank on a mountain bike can't hold a candle to the fine ladies here.

Now...if it was Salma Hayek riding the bike...


----------



## DirtRocks (Apr 22, 2007)

How much did Specialize pay for this picture??


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 13, 2004)

DirtRocks said:


> How much did Specialize pay for this picture??


Or how much did they decide to not pay and thus let this travesty out.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*Sequins?*

I seriously doubt she actually owns it. There have been some other pics and a video of her with her trainer on the same day and he has a stumpy too; no helmet, no shirt, reflectors still on, etc. He's obviously not a mountain biker, just some meathead trainer.

I personally think PI or Cannondalet should start making us sequined jerseys!!! That would be HOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ASSASSIN (Apr 21, 2007)

Love the gloves, and the cell phone in her right hand....now that's hot!


----------



## rooftrash (Apr 27, 2007)

What a disgrace.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

rooftrash said:


> What a disgrace.


why would you say that?


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep--more money that actual working brain cells


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

23mjm said:


> Yep--more money that actual working brain cells


that would be true if she were pennyless and homeless...

too bad that chick won't be going to general population...she deserves a good jail house beating to bring her into reality...


----------



## rooftrash (Apr 27, 2007)

Three hots and a cot is all that skank deserves.She is a bad role model.She is a disgrace.No morals.IMHO


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

A little suprised by all the negative misogynist comments about Paris Hilton riding a bike in the Women's Lounge of all places. So she's not wearing a helmet. How many photos of Lance A. or other elite racers are out there without helmets and nobody makes bimbo comments about them. Oh yeah, and let those out there who have never taken out their cell phone during a bike ride cast the first stone. I'm not a Paris fan, but I am ashamed of the comments and condescending tone of this thread. 

Get off your high horse folks, she's just like anybody with both good and bad traits that define us all.


----------



## rooftrash (Apr 27, 2007)

Oops!Didn't even realize this was the womens forum.It came up on new posts.Sorry.I'm out of here.Bye:]


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

adimiro said:


> A little suprised by all the negative misogynist comments about Paris Hilton riding a bike in the Women's Lounge of all places. So she's not wearing a helmet. How many photos of Lance A. or other elite racers are out there without helmets and nobody makes bimbo comments about them. Oh yeah, and let those out there who have never taken out their cell phone during a bike ride cast the first stone. I'm not a Paris fan, but I am ashamed of the comments and condescending tone of this thread.
> 
> Get off your high horse folks, she's just like anybody with both good and bad traits that define us all.


I don't think so.

Taking your cell phone along in your pack is HUGELY different than actually riding with it in your hand on the bars. Come on. Who does that? I can guarantee you that I never have.

And I do make plenty of *****y comments about Lance or anyone else riding without a helmet, as it is a horrible example for young riders. I don't give a damn if you're riding in the TdF and it's hot on a climb, wear a helmet. If pros can have excuses for not wearing one, kids will all think that applies to them too.

And riding in bootleg yoga pants is outside the realm of common sense as well. I'm an equal opportunity complainer - I also think the woman riding her bike on the lift served stuff at Sundance today in flip-flops is missing some brain cells. So there.

Paris is a role model to millions of young women whether we like it or not, and while it's a step above getting DUIs and sex tapes, it still isn't sending any positive message - just messages like "looking hot is more important than safety", and "exercise is cool as long as it doesn't mess up your hair or interrupt your phone conversations". Lame.


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

connie said:


> And I do make plenty of *****y comments about Lance or anyone else riding without a helmet, as it is a horrible example for young riders. I don't give a damn if you're riding in the TdF and it's hot on a climb, wear a helmet. If pros can have excuses for not wearing one, kids will all think that applies to them too..


*Just thought the tone of the comments were too reminiscent of blond jokes. Women-hating at it's finest. Not a good example for kids either. Furthermore, tired of movie stars, musicians , pro athletes, etc. getting blamed for kids behavior. It's not their responsibility to be role models, IT IS a parent's job to instill the correct values and behavior in their offspring*.



connie said:


> I also think the woman riding her bike on the lift served stuff at Sundance today in flip-flops is missing some brain cells. So there...


*Don't rush so quickly to pass judgement on others. She may be a expert rider that kicks butt even in flip flops or she just took the easiet way down.*


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

adimiro said:


> *Just thought the tone of the comments were too reminiscent of blond jokes. Women-hating at it's finest. Not a good example for kids either. Furthermore, tired of movie stars, musicians , pro athletes, etc. getting blamed for kids behavior. It's not their responsibility to be role models, IT IS a parent's job to instill the correct values and behavior in their offspring*.


so if you have/had daughters, how would you, as a parent, counteract the images and values projected by celebrities that deliberately position themselves as high profile to young girls? I am specifically referring to the Paris's and Britney's of the world, not the Angelinas and Bonos.

Personally I disagree about celebrities not being role models. I think the exact opposite. In the case of high profile people who make their living off of public performances ( sports, media) they DO have an obligation to act in a manner worthy of me spending money on thier movies, games, records whatever.

formica


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Lot's of bad role models in this world from the ranks of corrupt stealing government officials to widely-spoiled, celebrities. Can't shield kids from this reality, but can instill a sense of right vs wrong, good vs evil (in accordance to your own values). To expect these folks to help raise your children correctly or blame them for their misbehaviors is a cop-out of parental responsibilities. 

In my opinion, our current society places too little emphasis on individual responsibilities and prefers to look for excuses or blame on others way too often.


They do not have an obligation to you, but you can speak with your money and not support any Paris Hilton (or whoever) endeavors if you so choose.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> so if you have/had daughters, how would you, as a parent, counteract the images and values projected by celebrities that deliberately position themselves as high profile to young girls? I am specifically referring to the Paris's and Britney's of the world, not the Angelinas and Bonos.
> 
> Personally I disagree about celebrities not being role models. I think the exact opposite. In the case of high profile people who make their living off of public performances ( sports, media) they DO have an obligation to act in a manner worthy of me spending money on thier movies, games, records whatever.
> 
> formica


Teach them self respect, and to demand the respect of others, ( as per Aretha)


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

connie said:


> And riding in bootleg yoga pants is outside the realm of common sense as well. I'm an equal opportunity complainer - I also think the woman riding her bike on the lift served stuff at Sundance today in flip-flops is missing some brain cells. So there.


Yeah, the yoga pants will be caught in the chain in the next minute or two and we will see her planting her pretty face - I had the same thought - D'oh. But we must be fashionable at all costs, ladies.

And Lord only knows what she's gonna get into that she needs an FS rig for.


----------



## deekellan (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know...I think that she got rich the same way I got poor- she was just born into it. I don't hold it against her. Plus, even though she's not wearing "real" mtb clothing or a helmet, at least she's riding a bike and I'm glad to see any girl up on two wheels. Especially in the dirt. Besides- see how happy she looks. That might be a rare moment when she feels good about who she is. I know I feel happy when I ride my bike. Kudos to her for pedaling.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice glasses


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*otb?*



aka bubba said:


> .....


4 fingers of front brake, and the other hand with a blackberry, sounds like a disaster waiting to happen for a newbie rider. luckily her anorexic fingers probably only have enough strength to hold a rolled up $100 bill between her nose and a mirror or she'd really be in trouble.


----------



## hrw115 (Jul 21, 2006)

You know - on the topic of role models - a lot of you ladies here are pretty impressive. I was just relaxing here on the couch reading the "Howdy" thread where people were introducing themselves and posting pictures of their rides. I will have to post on that thread at some point, but I must admit that I am really impressed and envious of some of the places you ladies are riding. Even some of the stories I read on here are great. When *rt* posts one of her race write ups, I usually read them and laugh pretty heartily - at the same time thinking to myself, "wow - I just can't believe she is doing this stuff" and "I don't know if I will ever see myself taking that much physical abuse!". 

The other day I went for a ride in our local state forest. When I pulled into the parking lot a young girl who was about 12 years old came up to my bike and was staring at it. She asked me questions about my saddle, as she couldn't figure out how I could ride a bike seat that was so hard, and she asked me about my shoes and pedals, communicating how strange it was to be attached to ones bike so directly. When my boyfriend and I finally hit the trail - he said to me, "so how does it feel to be a role model for little girls?". I laughed pretty heartily at him - because I am still a horrible rider. Here in Central PA - all we have is rock gardens to ride - and they take a lot of practice to get over. There are still a lot of things I walk because I just don't have the confidence - or perhaps just too much self preservation at this point to try some of them. But I have become a better rider over time, and I have gotten to be a bit more confident, and I can accomplish more than I used to be able to.

I guess what I want to say is that while I aspire to be like some of the women riders here - even at my lowly skill level - I recognize the fact that I can be a role model for someone else. This is a good thing.


----------

